# JD4410 4wd issue



## JD4410 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello this is my first post I did a search for this topic and didn't find a match so forgive me if I missed one somewhere. 

I have a JD4410 Just picked it up from the shop today PTO wasnt working Soleniod plug pulled apart by brush seems to be a common problem. Anyway they redid the plug and PTO working however tractor stuck in 4wd now even with switch off. It appears they did a substandard job with plug which annoys me considering the charge and that I could have fixed myself with $6 dollars worth of weather proof but splices! But I wanted it fixed right?? I'll get to my point it appears the wires for the 4wd soleniod aren't seated in the plug all the way PTO wires however are. I believe when the PTO switch is on it sends power to the soleniod. My question is how does the 4wd switch work? Best I can tell with a VOM when 4wd switch is off it sends power to the soleniod when turned on it kills power to engage 4wd? Obvioulsy I am calling the service department back in morning to inform them of issue and have them correct the substandard work. but I am curious how the switch and soleniod work? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like the mechanic may have moved or pulled the 4WD wires out of their socket connection while working on your tractor. You may be able to just reseat the wire connectors. 

As far as exactly how the 4WD system functions, I am not entirely sure but as I understand it, the 4WD solenoid actuates an internal linkage that engages a drive line coupling to the front drive train.


----------



## JD4410 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well actually when the brush pulled the plug it pulled the PTO wires and 4wd wires out of the plug both sets of wires leave the soleniods and go ito the same plug. Till i couild get it in the shop I actually reseated the pins back in the plug myself but when they were pulled out it apparently damaged the plug were they would not stay in and make good contact PTO any way it would work breifly then I guess vibration would back them off maybe? push them back in fully and would work breifly then back out again. However after I reseated the 4wd pins I had no problem with it till I got it back from the shop? I showed them all 4 wires would pull out easy and asked to repair plug when I took it for 400 hr service. Like is said early did a god job with PTO side of plug two wires for 4wd look horrible though they didnt seat them like they did the PTO wires kind of frustrating. Thanks for the input though. I love john deere and love my tractor and have had JD riding mower for 13 years and don nothing to it but yearly service and had to replace belts at 11years been very pleased with mower had tractor a year and pleased with it just want everything back working! Pastures fixin to start growing and days getting longer gotta have my tractor best thing to relieve aggravation from the work day is to come home get on tractor and do more work fun work! By the way like the rooster cogburn picture dont get any better than the Duke!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That is exactly how the MFWD works. To engage the front wheels it takes away the 12v. I think you are on the right track with the brush pulling out the wires. The 4x10 series is known for these "quirks". I would tell the service manager the "technician" did not fix your problem, he cobbled your tractor back together. I would insist they fix it right. It is what you paid them to do.


----------



## JD4410 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info that was kinda how I was thinking it worked after doing some poking around with the VOM, makes sense I guess rather it be broke in 4wd than 2wd I expect thanks for the info. I talked to service department this morning they were very egar to correct the issue and wanted to send the guy out today. Glad I dont have to load it up and tote it back to shop. Should be out in the morning to fix right I hope, couldn't be here today to make sure it was done properly. That was my biggest frustration if I had the fancy cripping tool for the contact pins they use in the plug I could have fixed it right mysefl?  But they are making a trip out to make it right so that lowers my anger and disapointment some although instead of using it in the morning Il be waiting for repir. Thanks again for the info on the switch works guys.


----------

